# How to print file path on document?



## zeeflash (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a customer who is wanting to attach the file path as a footer to all the documents that they print. Anybody got a clue?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Word or Excel?


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Drive path in word

Ok here’s how.

Click Insert then field

In the categories dropdown change this to 
“document information”

Click “filename”

On the right (field options) 

Check “add path to filename”

OK

Notes 
This is for Word 2003.

If you need this on all pages then perform the procedure from headers and footers.

The file has to be saved in order for this to work. Doing this in an unsaved document will yield “Document1”

Once set it is not dynamic. If you move the file to another folder it won’t change automatically.

There is a theory that it can be done using “AutoText” but I was unable to get this to work on my system.

for Excel see

http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/excel/HP030896661033.aspx?pid=CH010034531033


----------



## zeeflash (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats kind of what i was looking for. Thy want the file path printed automatically into the footer on all documents.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

In Word
Menu:
View -> Header and Footer

Button in Header and Footer box
Switch Between Header and Footer

Pull Down in Header and Footer box
Insert Auto Text

Select from Pull down
Filename and Path

In Excel
Menu:
View -> Header and Footer

Footer Pull down
Choose the filename & path from the footer pull down. It will have the actual text in it.

You can also make a custom footer and add the path and filename in the part of the footer you want.

Play around with these a bit and see what all you can do.


----------



## zeeflash (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for replying guys, but i know about all these. I'm looking for a third party software that prints the file path in the footer on all documents, whether they be excel, word, pdf, notepad, etc.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Modify your template files to include the footer. For Word, that would be the Normal.dot file. I'm not sure what file it would be in the other applications.


----------

